# Free 128m Cf Cards



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I saw this on the "other side" back in May:

_"If you've bought a Canon digital camera recently go to http://www.mumplusone.com/site/voucher.php?v=870 _

fill in the form and post it off with a copy of your receipt and those nice folks at Canon will send you a 128Mb CF card. UK only, I think."

So went to the web site, download the form, sent it off and waited....

This morning my free 128M CF card arrived. Great!
















Cheers

Paul

BTW: Yet another reason why you should all be using Canon equipment


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Paul.

Thanks for the info just downloaded the form,so i will post it later& wait.

Cheers Mal


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Guys

Canon will send you the card. I sent them copies of the emails and receipts for the Canon Powershot A60 and they sent me the card no problem

Good luck

cheers

Dave


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Typical,

I've been a Canon owner since 1989 and the first time I buy a "Nikon" they give away something for free.
















Good job the "big boy's" still know how to do their jobs.









I could own a Canon or Nikon and know I have a "good" camera, full stop.









I could do with a free CF card, though.

Naah, I'll cope.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks Paul

I bought a G5 last week, a free 128mb will be really handy.Posting the form off 1st thing in the morning.

Cheers

MikeM


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Got mine this morning.









Its great to get someting for nothing

Thanks Paul

Cheers MikeM


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good, isn't it.









G5 is a nice camera....but I'll have to stick with my very able A80.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Received mine this morning

Great stuff.

Cheers Mal


----------

